# Delta 50-850 or HF



## okacookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am in the market for a DC and was originally planning the HF "2hp" model, but I finally happened across a delta 50-850 used. It seems like the delta would have better flow, and you have the brand name. The only major hiccup is the guy is asking $275. To my knowledge this is what they cost new when they were still being made ($250-280 I think). Granted with either machine I was going to get a canister filter to help protect my lungs, and at $100 more for the delta doesn't seem like a good deal. However, I feel like the delta is over priced and was planning on offering $100-150. Thoughts? Or should I hold out for another machine?

Chris


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

They really aren't directly comparable. The Delta has a larger impeller, and that will lead to increased airflow (not knocking the HF). Since you're upgrading the filter you don't care if it has 30 micron bags….but I would agree his price is too high. If he's stuck there, I'd move on.


----------



## okacookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I know the HF is overrated on stats and that ist is closer to a 1hp or a small 1 1/2hp. There are a ton of the small delta DC available, but I would rather have a bigger unit. I will see if I can get the price down and start with this unit and not have to upgrade for a long time.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think the Delta is the better machine, but the asking price is too high, especially with something that has no warranty and will require upgrades before it's safe enough to use regularly. Posed like that, you might be able to talk the guy down some, maybe.


----------



## okacookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Well he is selling it for his neighbor and said she is not willing to take less than $250. Seems like I will just have to hold out and either get the HF DC or see if another unit comes up for sale. Sadly I could get several 1hp units but I know that won't be enough to handle my needs.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

What are you going to use this for? Seems they are both really under powered. I going to be putting my grizzly 2hp 220 on craigs list soon, I am hoping for 200 dollars as that what others are asking. I would keep watching craigs list.

Bob


----------



## okacookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Bob,

I was going to use this for chip collection and some dust collection. No matter which DC I get, I will be getting a Wynn filter for which ever setup I end up getting. I almost had a delta 50-760, but it sold already on craigslist. I only have a one car garage so my space is limited, and so is my budget. I would love a clear vue but I just don't have enough money burning a hole in my pocket.

Chris


----------

